# Videos about Orchestration



## Blackster (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

a few days ago I found these videos from Thomas Goss. Since I liked his videos very much, and he is really talking about good points, I feel free to post them:

His intro to orchestration:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ4E6irK ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMVkeFh9 ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydiKMUAP ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcyuESHH ... re=related

Score reading:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc4Ljc0R ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-BxdnHJ ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi9VwSq- ... re=related

Enjoy


----------



## Hannesdm (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Videos about Orchestrion*

Thanks! Nice find!


----------



## fido94 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Videos about Orchestrion*

awesome find. thanks for sharing


----------



## dagovitsj (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Videos about Orchestrion*

Thanks Blackster! This is really helpful


----------



## markbnyc (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks! Good find!


----------



## synthetic (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 15, 2009)

YesYesYesYes


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 15, 2009)

Excellent....Thanks :D


----------

